# Galveston surf surprise



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

My brother and I hit the surf this evening and had a little success. Ended up with 6 trout between us. Several pompano, two good size ones. Got a big surprise too boot with a 20 inch triple tail on live shrimp. My first triple tail. Cant wait to eat it and try the pompano as well. Threw tops for a bit and had 1 blow up but nada after that.


----------

